# HAWAIKI: Mythic Polynesia - The Legend begins...



## Tonguez (Jul 14, 2003)

SETTING: HAWAIKI -Mythic Polynesia.
Scattered like stars across the endless sea the Islands of Hawaiki are a paradise where adventure rides across the ocean waves and lurks in the jungles depths.

Hawaiki is a vast region of islands scattered across “Te Moananui a Kiwa” (the Great Ocean of Kiwa), distant from any other land the mainly tropical Islands appear suddenly in mid ocean and can be easily missed by the unobservant explorer as mere specks on the horizon. For the most part volcanic islands or remnants of coral atolls the Islands of Hawaiki are home to a unique and vibrant people. 

NUKUTERE
Nukutere is a large volcanic Island in Hawaiki-raro with an encircling reef and dominated by the two volcanic peaks of  ‘ikurangi and Tuirangi. The Interior is hilly and covered in dense forest except where plantations have been established, plantation farming is quite extensive. The Island was settled about fifty years ago from Tafitinui (800 miles NE) and two-way traffic between the islands is maintained. Nukutere is the largest of about five islands that form the Nukutea group. 

1. Population: Humans are the major inhabitants of Nukutere, , Menehune (gnomes) are encountered in the forests and Taipo (goblins) occasionally seen but are not resident on Nukutere (coming instead from other islands in the Nukutea group). A secluded Hautupu (giant) village is found in the Valley of Tamaro
2. Leadership: Nukutere is divided into five motu (districts) each with its own resident Human clan. Each clan have their own chiefs who collectively hold all mana over the island. The Island does not currently have a ruling Ariki, however the Chief Makea of Takanui district is steadily gaining influence and may soon have the authority to claim that status. Gnome settlements are scattered throughout the rainforest and highlands. Religious authority rests with the Sorceress ‘Matava’ine’ an aunt of Makea Takanui.
3. Religion: The Tane cult is the major sect on Nukutere, with Tangaloa and Tu having minor influence.The first settlers on Nukutere established an Ahu (Shrine) at ‘ikurangi which has been established as a large Malae tapu named Mahuanui dedicated to Tane. 
4. Technology: Neolithic Maritime Nukutere has no metals or usable clay. However its woodcarving and weaving skills are well known across the Islands. Obsidian is sourced from the islet of Tuhua offshore from Arapaoa Bay and used for weapons and tools
4. Economics: A well developed series of terrace plantations is maintained on the islands rainy side with some irrigation channels being established to feed the dry side. Taro and Gourds are a major crop. Coconuts, breadfruit, mangoes and similar fruits are readily available in coastal plantations. Fish are abundant in the lagoon with fish traps established in some districts. Specialty crafts include drums, carved bowls and red feather garments
5. Fauna: Wild pig, giant lizards, various birds, vermin and Nanakia are found in the rainforests.. Domestic stock includes Pigs, Chickens and Dog. Marine predators include Sharks, Stingrays, Manta rays and  Merrow. Fekepunga (Aberrations) have been seen in the past 
6. Notable Sites: Mahuanui Malae at ‘ikurangi, the Valley of Tamaro (Hautupu village), Kulau reef, Matahaea Valley, Tuhua Islet


Anyone interested in playing this setting probably start at Lvl 3, 30pt buy.

NB This will be my first fime running a DnD PbP - so please be nice. 
I have however done some freeform PbP games before. I'm also quite freeform in my approach to DnD too.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 14, 2003)

THE PEOPLE
The people of Hawaiki have an advanced Neolithic (stone-age) Maritime culture dominated by the interaction of land and sea. They have no knowledge of metals and metalwork. Natural materials like stone, bone, shell, teeth, wood and other plant fibres are used for all material goods, claywork is known but not widely practiced. The wheel has not been invented (and is not very useful on the hilly Islands) and no large land mammals exist.

Buildings in Hawaiki are relatively modest dwellings of timber and thatch, slightly raised on short piles. Larger houses are built for Ariki and temples tend to great magnificence and may be built from stone and coral
The People of  Hawaikis are capable and intrepid sailors, and excellent navigators.The most advanced technology maintained by the people of Hawaiki is Maritime, including construction of various vaka (watercraft) and their vast knowledge of navigation and techniques used to guide their double hulled and outrigger catamarans across "Te Moananui a Kiwa¨ (The Great Ocean of Kiwa).
The Vaka of the Hawaiki range from tiny reed bundles, small dug-out canoes to are high-sided outrigger and double-hulled catamarans.. The largest, built for international trading expeditions, can be forty to seventy feet long and are fast, sleek and very seaworthy. 

The People of Hawaiki are separated into fiercely independent clans who occupy a single district and are lead by a council of elders and in most cases a hereditary chieftain. All members of a clan are related and the chief rules by consent of his people. Society is hierarchical, status determined on the basis of order of descent from founder ancestors and thus the Divine atua. Four social castes are evident throughout the Islands ¡V Ariki (Nobles), Matahau (Aristocrats), Commoners and Slaves. A fifth group of clanless outcasts exists and is widely reviled. 
The Characters are leading members of their Clan and primarily of the Matahau¡ caste. Besides Tangata (Humans) other peoples found across Hawaiki include Opunga (Half-orcs), Urukehu (Half-elves), Menehune (gnomes), Taipo (goblins) and Hautupu (Giants). Other races are known on various islands but not often encountered. (Note in Hawaiki Half-orcs and Half-elves are considered human). 

MANA: Status and Influence
While status is determined by order of descent from founder ancestors all members of a clan are related and thus all members can claim a degree of Mana (authority). As such the Influence a person has over others in the clan is often more important than status in terms of final Authority. In this manner a Matahau or in rare cases even a commoner could gain more Mana than the Ariki and so attain the Chieftainship of a clan, the Ariki maintaining only ceremonial status.
An individuals Influence is determined by their actions, their charisma and importantly their ability to provide for others. Someone with great Influence has greater ability to access and use the resources of the clan, they will have greater support amongst the people, and greater capacity to secure the loyalty and handiworks of skilled craftsman, warriors, and tohunga. Moreover great Influence means great mana, the ability to weild powerful objects and the interest and favour of the Atua (spirits). 
Initial Mana is Level + Cha, a PC with Influence of 0 or less is of Commoner status and must seek the patronage of a more influential PC. 
As Hawaiki has no concept of a money economy (being based instead on Ritual Gift Exchange) Influence determines the relative 'wealth' of a character and their ability to access and use resources and equipment they require. Starting Characters may use the standard starting wealth in the PHB however all subsequent item acquisitions are based on Influence. All items have a Influence DC it is assumed that a PC can access all items with a DC equal or less than their Influence. Items with higher DCs require an Influence check (D20+Influence) see Equipment Table (below) for more details

RACES
„« Tangata - The Humans of Hawaiki tend to be tall and well muscled. Skintones are from tan to dark brown and hair black and wavy or curly. Tangata are common throughout Hawaiki being adventurous and adaptable (as PHB Humans)
„« Urukehu - Of slighter build and paler skin than Tangata Urukehu are a handsome race believed to be descended from Fey. Urukehu are notable for their green eyes and hair that ranges from light brown to rusty red (often curly). (as PHB Half-elfs)
„« O'Punga (halforcs) -are thick set, squat and brutish individuals believed to be descended from Punga the Guard Spirit of Lizards, Stingrays and other Ugly Creatures who acts as their patron. Most O'Punga are killed at birth but a few gain the sympathy of sentimental grandmothers and so survive to adulthood where they may prove themselves in battle. O'Punga suffer a -1 to all INFLUENCE checks. (as PHB halforcs)
(NB  Tangata, Opunga and Urukehu are all considered 'Human' in Hawaiki and are encountered in Human settlements).

„«  Menehune - Menehune are common on some islands where they are known for their prowess in construction and also in magics. They are small creatures standing around 2 feet tall, and many have thick beards. (as PHB Gnomes)
„« Taipo  - Taipo are common on many islands throughout Hawaiki, often found skulking through the forests undergrowth. Much despised they survive by stealing and scavenging from others. suffer a -2 to all INFLUENCE checks (as MM Goblin Str -2 Dex +2 Cha -2, +4 racial bonus to Move Silently, +6 Ride Wild Boar)

CLASS
PHB Fighter, Barbarian, Ranger, Rogue, Bard, Cleric, Druid (will consider 3.5 version), Scorcerer
OTHER Sea Ranger (homebrew), Shaman (DUSK version)
Homebrew PrCs: alt.Paladin, Whalerider

SKILLS 
The Ride Skill is unknown in Hawaiki as no large land mammals exist as in other lands. Instead the Ride skill is replaced by the ¡¥Vaka¡¦ Skill allowing characters to use the various dugouts, outrigger canoes, catamarans and other watercraft of the islands.

RELIGION
Tane (Animal, Knowledge, Plant) 
Tangaroa (Water, Chaos, Destruction)
Tu (War, Strength, Destruction) 
Rongo (Healing, Plant, Protection) 
TafiriMaomao (Air, Destruction, Travel)

Many other dieties are found across the islands of Hawaiki ranging from minor family guardians to those invoked as tribal protectors. All core book  domains are available for selection with Atua invoked to suit

Eg Domains: Fire, Destruction, Earth could include ¡V Ru atua of Earthquakes, Pele the Atua of Kilauea Volcano or Atoro tupua of Geothermal activity

Language and Names
„« A,E, F,H,I,K,L,M,N,Ng,O,P,R,S,T,U,W,V,¡¦
No double consanants (ng is a dipthong pronounced as in siNGer) and all syllabless end with a vowel (eg Rangi)
Pronounciation
A = car, E = Deer, I = Bee, O=For U= Moon Ng = siNGer

Names 
These are some common name elements, combine them and other syllables to your hearts content
Afa, Lani, Mata, Rangi, Ru, Tama, Tane, Tu
Fetu, Hina, Hine, Lani, Moana, Wai, Va¡¦ine 
eg Hina-tu-moana, Tama-mata-rangi, Tupoua Kamasese Anutuvai


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow! This sounds like a blast. 
If I can I'd love to play.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 15, 2003)

Hmm, now this sounds very interesting...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm looking at a Urukehu Druid. Can I take a Propoise as my animal companion?


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 15, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *I'm looking at a Urukehu Druid. Can I take a Propoise as my animal companion? *




Urukehu Druid sounds good and yes you can take a Porpoise ...


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jul 15, 2003)

I'd like to be involved.. i'm looking at a Taipo bard if thats oook


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm curious about your homebrew Sea Ranger class.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 15, 2003)

*Tu-Ru O'Punga Barbarian*

Character Name: Tu-Ru
Race: O'Punga
Class: Barbarian
Alignment: Chaotic Good

Gender: Male
Age: 20
Height: 6’6”
Weight: 230#
Skin: Dark
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black

Character Level: 3
EXP Points Gained: 6,000
EXP Needed For Next Level: 10,000

Known Language: Hawaiki-Raro

-------------------------------------------------------

Strength: 20 (+5)
Dexterity: 14 (+2)
Constitution: 14 (+2)
Intelligence: 6 (-4)
Wisdom: 10 (+0)
Charisma: 6 (-4)

-------------------------------------------------------

Armor Class: 12
Flatfooted Armor Class: 10
Touch Armor Class: 12

-------------------------------------------------------

Hit Points: 12+2d12+6

-------------------------------------------------------

Save vs. Fortitude: +5
Save vs. Reflex: +3
Save vs. Will: +1

-------------------------------------------------------

Initiative Modifier: +2
Base Attack Bonus: +3
Melee Attack Bonus: +8
Ranged Attack Bonus: +5

-------------------------------------------------------

Weapons:
Unarmed Strike (Medium, +8, 1d3+5, 20/x2, Bludgeoning)
Greatclub (Large, +8, 1d10+7, 20/x2, Bludgeoning)

-------------------------------------------------------

Skills:
Climb/8 (Str) ** 3 ranks
Jump/8 (Str) ** 3 ranks
Swim/11 (Str) ** 6 ranks

-------------------------------------------------------

Feats:
Endurance
Improved Unarmed Strike

-------------------------------------------------------

Special:
Darkvision 60’
Rage 1/day
Fast Movement
Uncanny Dodge

-------------------------------------------------------

Equipment & Gear: 
Loincloth
Greatclub

-------------------------------------------------------

Base Speed: 40 ft
Normal Speed: 40 ft


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 15, 2003)

Still accepting? An Urukehu Sea Ranger or Whalerider sounds cool. I'd have to see the specifics first, obviously, but consider me interested!


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 16, 2003)

This is a very interesting idea.  I recently read Jarred Diamond's Guns, Germs & Steel, which discusses Polynesian social and technological development extensively.  I'm a great fan of this sort of 'real world' game.  Unfortunately I'm maxed out at the moment.  Perhaps you could keep me in mind as an alternate if someone drops out later.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 16, 2003)

Tatiki
Urukehu Druid 3
Neutral Good

STR: 10
DEX: 14
CON: 12
INT: 14
WIS: 16
CHA: 10

BAB: +2
FORT: +3
REF: +3
Will: +5
AC: 12 base
Hits: 3d8+3

Skills
Swim: 6/+6
Survival: 6/+11
Animal handling: 6/+8
Craft Shells: 6/+8
Knowledge nature: 6/+11
Climbing: 6/+6

Feats:
Improved Swim
Exotic Weapon Prof: Shark tooth Staff (Savage Species)

Companion: Mou
Porpoise


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 16, 2003)

*Hautai (Sea Ranger)* – Master Fisherman, Mariners and Navigators the Sea Ranger is the master of the open sea, out beyond the protection of the reef sailing the large Vaka Tohora, and Vaka purua and casting nets and lines out against sharks and other monsters of the deep.

*BAb - as Ranger
Saves – as Ranger*

*The Hautai Class Abilities*
1. Track, Maritime Skills, Aquatic Combat
2. Endure Elements, Improved Swim
3. Sea Legs, Orientation, Weather Sense, 
4. 
5. Orientation 2, Oceans Bounty
6. . 
7. .
8. Improved Aquatic Combat
9. .
10. 
11. .
12. Endure Elements 2, Freedom of Movement
13. .
14. .
15. 
16. Hold Breath

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* The Hautai is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and light armor 

*Spells*: As Ranger See below

*Track*: In addition to the standard Track ability the Hautai can also ‘Track’ creatures through the water. 
_Water Conditions DC_: Clear water -2 ,Calm surface –1, Slightly murky water +0, Small waves +0, Medium, choppy waves +1, Large waves +2, Obscuring clouds of silt +2, Storm waves +4
_Distance Dc_: Within 20' of target 10, 20' to 30' apart 15, More than 30' apart +1/10'

*Maritime Skills*: Due to the extensive training that the Hautai receives in and around the water, she automatically gains training and competency bonuses to the following skills at 1st level:
Swim+4 Profession (Vaka) +2, Profession (Navigator) +2 (training is assumed)

*Aquatic Combat*: As master Hunter of Big Game Fish like Sharks the Hautai is trained in the best techniques and methods for surviving combat both when on or in the water. The Hautai gains a bonus to Listen, Move Silently,Sense Motive,and Spot checks when using these skills against creatures found at sea whether deep water or shallows (including shoreline). Likewise, she gets the same bonus to weapon damage rolls against these creatures. Bonus is *Deep water+1 Shallows/Shore+2* 
At Level 8 the bonuses increase to *Deep water+2 Shallows/Shore+4* _Deep Water refers to anywhere the character can not touch the bottom whilst fully submerged_

*Endure Elements*: Used to the dangers of the Sea the Hautai gains +2 bonus to all Fort saves made against weather effects (cold, wind, heat), drowning and starvation. 
At Level 12 this bonus increases to +5

*Improved Swim* (new feat)– The Whale rider is able to swim at ½ their base speed as a move action or at their base speed as a full round action. Additionally Whale riders do not suffer the –1 penalty for swimming underwater (but still drown as per usual if they run out of breath)

*Sea Legs*: A Hautai spends years living and working on the water, and has learned to stay on her feet during fair weather and foul. At 3rd level, a Hautai gains a +2 competence bonus to all Balance checks. Furthermore, a successful check allows a full move instead of a half move. A failed check still means no movement at all.

*Orientation*: By reading the combination of swells, prevailing winds, stars and water salinity the Hautai can always locate the direction of and predict the distance (in days of travel) to his home island. The Mariner can also locate the direction (but not distance) of other Islands they have been to for more than 1 day with a Prof Navigator check DC 15
At 5th level with a Prof Navigator check DC 15 the Mariner can locate the direction of any landmass within 50 miles

*Weather Sense*: With a Successful Wilderness Law check a Sea Ranger can predict the Weather for the next few days. The DC is 10+2 per day (eg weather in 3 days has DC 16 (10+6)). 

*Oceans Bounty*: The Hautai is a Master Fisherman and can find and locate schools of fish as required. The Hautai can also locate drinkable water at sea (often by following rain clouds). The Oceans Bounty requires 1 hour to locate and requires

*Freedom of Movement*: Starting at 12th level, a Hautai knows how to use her abilities and weapons to their best effect when underwater. As a result, when underwater, she suffers no penalties to movement or attack rolls as if she were the recipient of the freedom of movement spell 
This is an Extraordinary ability.

*Hold Breath*: At 16th level, a Hautai has learned how to survive underwater for extended periods of time. She can hold her breath for a number of rounds equal Constitution x4, instead of double Con as normal

*1st-LEVEL SEA RANGER SPELLS *
Alarm 	 
Animal Friendship 	 
Delay Poison 	 
Detect Animals or Plants 	 
Detect Snares and Pits 	 
Entangle 
Magic Fang 	 
Obscuring Mist 	
Pass without Trace 	 
Read Magic 	 
Resist Elements 	 
Speak with Animals 	 
Summon Nature's Ally I 	 

2nd-LEVEL SEA RANGER SPELLS 
Animal Messenger 	 
Cure Light Wounds 	 
Detect Chaos/Evil/Good/Law 	 
Hold Animal 	 
Locate Object 	
Protection from Elements 	 
Sleep 	 
Snare 	 
Summon Nature's Ally II 	 

3rd-LEVEL SEA RANGER SPELLS 
Cure Moderate Wounds	 
Greater Magic Fang 	 
Gust of Wind
Neutralize Poison 	 
Plant Growth 	 
Remove Disease 	 
Summon Nature's Ally III 	 
Water Walk 	 
 Water Breathing 

4th-LEVEL SEA RANGER SPELLS 
Sending 	
Cure Serious Wounds 	 
Freedom of Movement  	 
Nondetection 	 
Polymorph Self 	 
Summon Nature's Ally IV 	 
Wind Wall


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jul 16, 2003)

Goblin-like bard on it's way


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm digging the Urukehu Hautai. Character forthcoming.

At third level, would I be able to take Whalerider? If so, can you post the stats on that? Thanks!


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 17, 2003)

*WHALE RIDER PrC*

*PrC WHALE RIDER*
Amongst The People of the South Seas whales are revered as lords of the ocean, children of the Sea god Tangaroa. Mortal races live in awe of the mighty beasts and are humbled by the beauty of their song.

The Whale Rider become attuned to the Song of the Whales (and their cousins the porpoises and Dolphins*), they learn to sing the song of the whales, become companions to the whales and even learn to ride upon the mighty beasts.
(*NB In Hawaiki Dolphins are intelligent creatures Int 11 not ‘mere animals’)

Alignment Any
Hit Dice d8
BAb - as Cleric
Good Saves - Fort and Will (as Cleric)

Skills 4+int
Animal Empathy (Cha),Concentration (Con),Intuit Direction (Wis), Knowledge (nature)(Int), Listen (Wis), Perform(Cha), Profession (Wis), Speak Language (none), Swim (Str),and Wilderness Lore (Wis)

Requirements
Skills Swim 6 ranks, Animal Empathy 8 ranks, Listen 8 Ranks
Feats Endurance
Other: The character has had an encounter with a Cetacean whilst swimming (including drowning if applicable ie was saved by a dolphin)

*Class Abilities per Level*
1 Ride Skill, Improved Swim, Hold Breath x3

2 Whale Companion, Mounted Combat, 

3 Hold Breath x4, Whale Song (Listen) 

4 Hold Breath x 5, Blind fight

5 Water breathing (1 hour), Whale Song (Speak) 

6, Deep Diving, Song of the Sea (Rebuke)

7 Whale Call, Water breathing (1 hour +1 per additional Whale Rider level) 

8 Whale Song (Emotion), Blindsight

9 Song of the Sea (Command)

10 Aquatic nature


*Ride Skill*: The Whale Rider gains character level +2 ranks in this unique skill. The skill is considered a class skill and can be increased normally There are no large land animals imc and so no ‘standard’ ride skill. However this is the same skill granted as an ability 

*Improved Swim* (new feat)– The Whale rider is able to swim at ½ their base speed as a move action or ¾ their base speed as a full round action. Additionally Whale riders do not suffer the –1 penalty for swimming underwater (but still drown as per usual if they run out of breath)

*Whale Companion* – The Whale Rider is able to summon a Cetacean (Whale or Dolphin) who is willing to carry the rider on its back. The cetacean has an intelligence score of at least 8 and speaks the language of the Whale song (which may or may not be aquan)

*Hold Breath* – A normal character is able to hold their breath for constitution x 2 rounds. A Whale Rider through constant practice is able to extend this for much longer periods (initially Con x 3 etc)

*Mounted Combat* – The Whale Rider can use the Mounted Combat feat whilst riding her whale/porpoise companion

*Deep Diving* – The Whale rider does not suffer any ill effects from deep water (either due to pressure or cold)

*Blind Sight* – The Whale Rider is so attuned to the sounds around her that she is able to 'see' by sound alone.

*Whale Song (Listen) *  The Whale Rider is able to understand the song of various cetaceans (whales and dolphins etc). Whale song travels for up to a mile and is likely to have information about weather conditions, food sources, sharks and other hazards in or on the water within a 1-mile radius. The Whale Rider should make a Wis mod+ level Check vs DC 15 to determine if a required peace of information is heard in the song (use the Bardic Knowledge chart to determine results)

*Whale Song (Speak) * The Whale Rider has gained mastery of the language of the Whale Song and is able to ask up to 3 questions (per day) of all Cetaceans (and other listeners (eg other Whale Riders, Merfolk, Sahuagin etc). The Whale Rider may ask and (be informed) about the weather conditions, plants, minerals, ships, seabed topography, people, general animal population, presence of marine creatures, presence of powerful unnatural creatures, or even the general state of the surrounding sea in a 1 mile radius. 

*Whale Call*: The Whale Rider is able to call to all cetaceans in a 1-mile radius, any cetaceans in the area will gather within 1d6 minutes and respond positively to any reasonable request

*Whale Song (Emotion) * – By causing subtle changes in the ambient song the Whale Rider is able to affect the emotions of all creatures able to hear her within 100ft (+10ft per level). The effects are like those of the Emotion Spell

*Water breathing* – The Whale rider is able to breathe underwater for 1 hour plus 1 hour for each additional Whale Rider level allowing them to dive to great depths

*Song of the Sea* - The Whale Rider can use the Whale song to command other sea animals and beasts (sharks, fish, octopi, Sea Lions etc). Initially she can only rebuke non-cetaceans, however as she gains greater understanding of the Song she also gains the ability to give basic commands to non-cetaceans. The Whale Rider must make a perform check DC 10+creature int to succeed

*Aquatic* – The Whale Rider has become an Aquatic creature as at home in The water as on land. The Character suffers no penalties when swimming and is able to breath water for an indefinite period of time (Add Aquatic to the Characters creature type (eg Humanoid, Aquatic)


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 17, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> Exotic Weapon Prof: Shark tooth Staff (Savage Species)
> [/B]




Haven't got Sav Species but this weapon sounds ideally suited - so please post the stats

*CHARACTER BACKGROUNDS *

_Even before dawn the village was astir as the people of Takanui set about the preparations for the days events. In the preceding days Fish, turtle, dog and even pig had been killed and dressed ready for the cooking pits, coconut was being scraped and fruits and vegetables of all kinds, both wild and grown had been gathered and readied. 
It was the time of the Matariki festival, the celebrations, which following the predawn rise of the constellation Matariki marked the beginning of the New Year. For months before this day the Chief Makea Takanui had sent out runners and Vaka Tohora, those fast deep-sea outrigger canoes, carrying invitations to all the surrounding districts and islands even as far as Tafitinui. The Ariki knew too that his call would be heard even further afield as word of mouth spread the news to islands more distant than his own emissaries would travel._

You begin as attendees at the Matariki festival hosted by Takanui. You can be members of the Takanui clan, visiting relatives or 'Poea*' (Adventurers) come across to participate...

*Poea refers to idle 'wanderers' and is often derogatory 

*Some other info that could be handy*

1. Barbarians in Hawaiki are all cannibals

2. Ritual cannibalism is practiced throughout Hawaiki (usually as an act of war, or a sacrifice to the gods). However during peace times a taboo against generally cannibalism applies.
Barbarians are different in that they hunt Long Pork (Humanoid flesh) for the sheer pleasure of it

3. Honour and strength is more important than mercy and affection

3. Taipo (Goblins) are not generally welcomed in Human villages unless they are slaves/servants of an important Human chief or prisoners (who will either become slaves or sacrificed) (Raurth Snowfang your Taipo is still welcome and you can choose to ally yourself with another PC - as a Bard you have more chance to be a favoured servant due to your skill - or you could be a prisoner who gets lucky: Your choice) 

4. Bards are more than just entertainers. They are historians and heralds, many are religious functionaries and most are skilled at arms. 
Karioi are a 'cult' of Bards who travel around the islands staging huge productions in honour of the Atua.

4. Language: The Languages of Hawaiki fall into two broad dialect groups - those of Hawaiki-runga (West) and those of Hawaiki-Raro (East). Within these groups sub-dialects occur but variations are minor, Nukutere is part of Hawaiki-raro. Gnomes, Goblins, Giants and Fey each speak their own dialects.
Other Languages include Aquan and those of the Islands of Pulotu and Papatea to the west of Hawaiki-Runga

5*Weapons and Armor*
All Weapons of Hawaiki are made of Wood, stone (includes obsidian), bone, teeth or shell including combinations of these. Clubs, spears and polearms (similar to Halberds, glaives etc) are the most common types, with other weapon types being proportionately ¡¥rare¡¦. 
Highly polished sharp edged stone clubs are used like short swords and are a weapon of prestige. Daggers made from the tail spike of a stingray are used by assassins.

Missile weapons are rare, javelins are thrown at fleeing enemies, slings are used by non-combatants to defend their villages and short bows are used for hunting rats or in Sport (to see who can shoot the furthest). Only a coward would use a bow in combat!

Armour is equally rare although some padded armour is available, armour made from wood, gourd helmets and turtleshell breastplates are also known and have a quality similar to Scale Mail. (ie all armour types from Padded to Scale Mail are available but will probably be made of multiple layers of woven fibre and wood or sheel plates - very effective against the wood, stone and bone weapons of Hawaiki.)
Heavy Armour does not exist those with the Heavy Armour Proficincy get a AC bonus equal to their level.

For ease of play the following weapons are ¡¥available¡¦ (ie their mechanics will be used) however the actual form of the weapon may be quite different tothat listed in the PHB

*Weapon Damage*
Stone is known to chip and bone and teeth can be break when used in combat. If a Natural 1 is rolled when using a weapon to attack it is a critical failure and the weapon will take 1 point of damage (affects hardness first) and may need repair. If a Weapon gets down to 0 Hit points it is broken.

Weapons
DC0: Club; Greatclub; Quarterstaff; Sling
DC1: Throwing Axe; Dagger; Dart; Halfspear; Handaxe; light Hammer; Javelin; Sap; Scythe; Whip
DC2: Battleaxe; punching Dagger;  Light Lance,  Mace; Net; Shortspear
DC3: Greataxe; Halberd; Longspear; Pike; Ranseur, Shortbow; Short Sword; Warhammer
DC4: Heavy Lance, 
DC5: Pounamu Short Sword, Long Bow 

Nephrite Jade (Pounamu) has a greater strength than steel and can be polished to a sharp edge. In Hawaiki it is consider equivalent to Adamantine.

„« No Crossbows, No chain weapons


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 17, 2003)

Legends of Hawaiki - Prologue 

(ooc Welcome to Hawaiki. As soon as you have your character you can join the prologue. 

You might be in the village of Takanui now, travelling aboard the Haukirarotonga with Te Reiokura, or somehow making your own way to Takanui. 

This is your chance to shine - be as freeform as you like - create family, friends and companions interact with each other. It will allow us to see each others style and help develop characters)

*Players*
Argent-                     Tatiki Urukehu Druid
Raurth Snowfang-
Seonaid-                   Lani-wai-koana Urukehu Hautai
Tailspinner-              Tu-Ru O'Punga Barbarian
Tanstaafl-
Mirthcard-                 Tunga Tunga Lani Tangata Shaman
Wilphe-                    (reserve list)
Manzanita-              (reserve list)


----------



## Mirth (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm not sure if this game is full or not, but I'd love to give it a try. Also, could you give us more info on your alt.Paladin PrC?

Jay


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 17, 2003)

I'll have the Shark's tooth staff stats later on today. I had to change on of Tatiki's feats. He can't have create Infusions until he has 3rd level spells.
So I took improved swimming.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 17, 2003)

I left my first post open ended so that whoever posts next can add themselves in and interact with me if they want.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 17, 2003)

*Tatiki's Companion*

Mou
Medium sized animal (aquatic)
Hit Dice: 4D8+2
Hit Points:
Initiative: +4 (DEX)
Swim: 80’
AC: 18 (+4 DEX, +4 Natural Armor)
Attack: Butt +5 Melee
Damage: 2D4
Face/ Reach: 5X5/5’
Special Qualities: blindsight
Fort: +4
REF: +7
Will: +1
STR: 12
DEX: 18
CON: 13
INT: 2
WIS: 12
CHA: 6

SKILLS: 
Listen: +10*
Spot: +10*
* +4 to listen and search as long as blindsight is in use.
Feats: Weapon Finesse Butt, Share Spells, Evasion
TRICKS: 8


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 17, 2003)

I'll have a character tomorrow night, I hope. This week is kind of catching up to me, and I probably won't have time to do anything tonight.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 17, 2003)

Lani-wai-koana, Urukehu Hautai 3

Age (apparent): 25
Height: 5' 1"
Weight: 100 lbs.
Eyes: green
Hair: curly red-brown
Alignment: chaotic good

Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 16 (+3)
Con: 10 (+0)
Int: 10 (+0)
Wis: 13 (+1)
Cha: 13 (+1)

HP: 10 +2d10
BAB: +3
Damage: +1 in deep water, +2 in shallows/shore (class ability)
Saves: +3 (+5 v. weather/drowning/starvation)/+1/+1

Diety: Tangaroa (water, chaos, destruction)
Language: Hawaiki-raro
Mana: 4

Class Abilities: Track, Maritime Skills, Aquatic Combat, Endure Elements, Improved Swim, Sea Legs, Orientation, Weather Sense

Racial Abilities: Immune to sleep, +2 v. Enchantment, Low-light vision, +1 Listen/Search/Spot

Feats: Endurance, Skill Focus (Swim)

Skills
Animal Empathy: +6 (6 ranks)
Balance: +2 (2 class ability)
Listen: +7 (6 ranks, 1 racial ability), +8 in deep water, +9 in shallows/shore
Move Silently: +1 deep (1 class ability), +2 shallows/shore
Profession (Navigator): +2 (class ability)
Profession (Vaka): +2 (2 class ability)
Search: +1 (1 racial ability)
Sense Motive: +1 deep (1 class ability), +2 shallows/shore
Spot: +2 deep (1 class ability, 1 racial ability), +3 shallow/shore
Swim: +12 (6 ranks, 2 feat, 4 class ability)
Vaka: +6 (6 ranks)

Gear
Bedroll, Basket, Hammer, Silk rope, Waterskin; malo, decorative top; padded armor
Lani carries the waterskin when she sails. The other things she wears/carries only as needed. She has the armor only at the insistence of the others, in case the island should be attacked. She wears the malo when she's around large groups of people, and the decorative top for special occasions only.

Weapons
Dagger, Halfspear, Sling w/ Bullets
Lani brings all three when she sails and when she hunts on land and the halfspear and dagger when she hunts underwater.

Lani is somewhat of a strange creature. She was found on the shore several years ago with no memories, and raised by the Takanui. Her origins are unknown to all, but speculated upon often. The fey blood courses strongly through her veins and she sometimes appears uncomfortable around the clan, as well as on land. She often cuts her curly red-brown hair as short as she can, to enable her to swim more effectively. Similarly, she often swims, hunts, and sails naked (giving her a deep tan), though often when she is on land she respects custom and wears a malo. She can be aloof but tries her best to fit in with her adopted clan. She appears to relax the most around Tatiki and the other Urukehu, but even around them hardly ever lets her guard down completely. On those rare occasions, her fey side is even more pronounced. While she is more open and graceful, she also is strangely--sometimes frighteningly--alien.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 17, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> *Lani-wai-koana
> 
> Urukehu Hautai 3
> 
> ...




It would seem that our characters are linked. He was found floating as a baby.
as for the cetacean encounter. I have a Porpoise companion you would have met. so problem solved.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 17, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> *Lani-wai-koana
> Urukehu Hautai 3
> 
> [Tonguez: I'd like to progress to Whalerider, but I don't have enough ranks in the skills to do so yet, plus I didn't want to make up some cetacean encounter without your approval.] *




Cool I guess its minimum lvl 5 Prc (so not too long if things pan out okay) the Cetacean encounter shouldn't be too hard to work in since Tatiki has a Porpoise Companion and you are both Urukehu in Takanui village so there probably some interaction betwen you two

No taboo against going naked. Most children to the age of puberty go naked, after this it is usual to wear a malo (wrap around skirt) going topless is standard only covering up for the weather or ceremonial purposes (eg the Puhi (virgin maiden - usually the chiefs daughter) might wear an elaborate costume of finemats and tapa during welcoming ceremonies).
The coconut bra you might have seen some wear is a modern invention!  

*mirthcard*
You can still join. 

*Tanguru* (alt.Paladin)
 Amongts the many atua of Hawaiki are the beast-spirits – Shark, Crocodile, Lizard, Wild Boar, Eagle, Nanakia (Velociraptor) – Spirits that hunger to devour the souls of mortals. The Tanguru are the chosen vessel of the beast-spirits, leaders in warfare the Tanguru agree to carry the beast-spirits into battle and in return the beasts imbues the Tanguru with a part of their power. 

*Requirements:*
Alignment: Lawful (Tanguru require great discipline to control the Beast)
Base Attack Bonus: +3. 
Knowledge (religion): 2 ranks. 
Knowledge (War): 5 ranks. 
Feats: Cleave
Must have lead a unit in combat

Tanguru Code: Tanguru are war leaders and must continuouisly prove their worth in battle. Tanguru must be honourable, courageous and unshakable. They must serve the Beast-spirit and feed its hunger. Should they fail the Beast will destroy them!

BAb - as Paladin
Saves - as Paladin

*TANGURU Class Abilities*
1 Detect Evil, Divine Grace, Lay on Hands, Divine Health 
2 Aura of Courage, Smite Enemy 
3 Remove Disease, Frightful Presence 
4 Spells:  
5 Totem Companion, Leadership Feat 
etc to Level 10

All Class Abilities are as Paladin except:

*Smite Enemy* - Not limited to Evil creatures. When the Tanguru smites an enemy he opens a conduit for the Beast-spirit to feed, the Beast Spirits care not about the moral character of their victims.
*Frightful Presence*: The Tanguru is able to manifest the terrible power of the Beast-spirit within them thus unsettling his enemies
*Totem Companion* The Beast Spirit sends one of its children as a companion to the Tanguru. The Totem Creature is unusually strong and intelligent (use Paladin Mount table)
Leadership: The Tanguru can take the feat at Level 5 and gains a +1 bonus to Leadership score

NOTE Corporeal Undead are extremely rare in Hawaiki. Clerics gain Turn Spirit instead (Ghosts and Spirits are quite common)


----------



## Mirth (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm intending to move into the Tanguru PrC when the requirements are met.

* Character Name :* Puna Tani ("Pool of Tears")
* Character Race :* Tangata
* Character Class :* Shaman 3
* Alignment :* Lawful Neutral

* Gender :* Male
* Age :* 22
* Height :* 6'3"
* Weight :* 215lbs
* Eyes :* Black
* Hair :* Black, curly
* Skin :* Dark brown

* Character Level :* 3
* EXP Points Gained :* 3000
* EXP Needed For Next Level :* 6000

* Mana :* 5

* Known Languages :* Hawaiki-raro

-------------------------------------------------------

* Strength :* 14 (+2) 
* Dexterity :* 14 (+2)
* Constitution :* 12 (+1)
* Intelligence :* 10 (0)
* Wisdom :* 12 (+1)
* Charisma :* 15 (+2)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Armor Class :* 16

* Flatfooted Armor Class :* 14
* Touch Armor Class :* 12

* Special Armor Class Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Hit Points :* 22

-------------------------------------------------------

* Save vs. Fortitude :* +4
* Save vs. Reflex :* +3
* Save vs. Will :* +4

* Special Save Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Initiative Modifier :* +6

* Base Attack Bonus :* +2

* Melee Attack Bonus :* +4

* Ranged Attack Bonus :* +4

* Special Combat Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Weapons :* 
Bone Knife [1d4/19-20x2]
_Club +1_ [1d6/x2]
Shortspear [1d8/x3]
Sling w/10 Stones [1d4/x2]

-------------------------------------------------------

* Skills : *

Name/Total Mod (Ability) # Ranks taken

+* Animal Empathy*/+7 (Cha) 5 ranks
+* Handle Animal*/+6 (Cha) 2 ranks [+2 Synergy]
* Heal*/+5 (Wis) 2 ranks  [+2 Synergy]
+* Intuit Direction*/+6 (Wis) 5 ranks
+* Knowledge (religion)*/+2 (Int) 2 ranks
+* Knowledge (war)*/+5 (Int) 5 ranks
+* Profession (herbalist)*/+6 (Wis) 5 Ranks
* Vaka*/+6 (Dex) 2 ranks [+2 Synergy]
* Wilderness Lore*/+5 (Wis) 2 ranks  [+2 Synergy]

* Armor Check Penalty Applies
+Cannot Use Unless Trained

-------------------------------------------------------

* Feats :*
Cleave
Improved Initiative
Power Attack

-------------------------------------------------------

* Racial and Class Skills, Abilities & Features :*
Turn Spirits
Spirit Sight

-------------------------------------------------------

* Equipment & Gear :* 
Bone Knife [Dagger]
_Club +1_
Coral [Chain] Shirt
_Everburning Torch_
_Quaal's Feather Token (Fan)_
Shortspear
Sling w/10 Stones

-------------------------------------------------------

* Base Speed :* 30

* Normal Speed :* 30

* AC Check Penalty :* -2

* Maximum DEX Bonus :* +4

-------------------------------------------------------

* Shaman Spells Known :* 6/4/2

Orisons: _Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Mending, Purify Food and Drink_

1st level: _Command, Cure Light Wounds, Remove Fear, Speak With Animals, Summon Monster I, Summon Nature's Ally I_

2nd level: _Cure Moderate Wounds, Magic Weapon, Summon Monster II, Summon Nature's Ally II, Summon Swarm_

* Number of Shaman Spells to Cast per Day (by Level) :* 3/3/2

* Shaman DC Modifier (by Level) :* 12/13/14

-------------------------------------------------------

* Character History :* Coming soon...


----------



## Mirth (Jul 18, 2003)

Putting this link here for easy reference for me:

Shaman (Dusk version)


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 18, 2003)

While very interested, I don't feel I can commit to another game right now. Thank you anyway and I will watch with interest.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 18, 2003)

Tonguez: I'm kind of taking liberties with your elven race, projecting qualities on Lani that might not really be accurate, so if you disapprove or there's a conflict, let me know. She definitely *is* half-elven (Urukehu), but I've given her some background that might not mesh with your vision of the fey. (I just added some stuff to background; full character SHOULD be up within 24 hours.)

Edit: Character done. Please check my stuff out, particularly the mana (I wasn't sure if you meant charisma bonus, or actual charisma score). If anything doesn't check out, let me know.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 19, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> *Tonguez: I'm kind of taking liberties with your elven race, projecting qualities on Lani that might not really be accurate, so if you disapprove or there's a conflict, let me know. She definitely *is* half-elven (Urukehu), but I've given her some background that might not mesh with your vision of the fey. (I just added some stuff to background; full character SHOULD be up within 24 hours.)
> 
> Edit: Character done. Please check my stuff out, particularly the mana (I wasn't sure if you meant charisma bonus, or actual charisma score). If anything doesn't check out, let me know. *




Looks good nothing made me wince too much-I didn't expect a pod of Porpoises to turn up so early! - but will survive the shock (also in a hurry so will recheck later) 

Your Mana is *4* (Cha mod +level)-sorry

BTW Tailspinner this gives you a Mana of -1 (effectively -2 for being O'punga) -meaning you will be viewed as little more than a slave or worse an outcast!


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 20, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Looks good nothing made me wince too much-I didn't expect a pod of Porpoises to turn up so early! - but will survive the shock (also in a hurry so will recheck later)*




The pod could be pared down to two or three. 

I'm really looking forward to this campaign; it seems like it'll be a lot of fun!


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 21, 2003)

DM Call: The 'Pod' is a mated pair and their calf. Mou is last seasons calf and thus part of the pod but independent.

Just need one other person to post ic and we'll start the action - so any takers Tailspinner?, Mirthcard?, Raurth Snowfang?


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jul 21, 2003)

I've been away for the weekend and havent been able to make my character, if you want i can post an intro and work on character making tonight.. if so i'll post as soon as possible..


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 21, 2003)

Raurth Snowfang said:
			
		

> *I've been away for the weekend and havent been able to make my character, if you want i can post an intro and work on character making tonight.. if so i'll post as soon as possible.. *




Sounds good to me

Oh and an Karioi Company will be attending the Matariki festival at Takanui. The Karioi troupes travel from place to place performing ceremonies and entertainment in exchange for lavish hospitality, huge 'Karioi Lodges' being built for that purpose. 

If you want to be part of the visiting company then you will be a Popo (Unproven Novice 0-level) seeking to gain recognition and become a Tara-Tatu (Apprentice).  You have only a minor role in the Troupe as part of the 'chorus' and if you wish to take ranks in Perform:Buffoonery _maybe_ as a 'clown/jester'

_Tara-Tatu had small marks tattood on the hollow of their knees, they rubbed their bodies with perfumed oils and dyed their skins orange with turmeric. They adorned themselves with feather ruffs, anklets and hair ornaments and wore yellow bark cloth garments. Within the Karioi Troupes young people of talent, no matter how humble their origin, could achieve advancement._


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 21, 2003)

Fully tattoed Hiva Warrior (Goblin?)






A Karioi dancer (with spear)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another (K)Arioi dancer


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki (Druid), Lani (Sea-Ranger), Tu-Ru (Barbarian) and the Taipo (Bard) are all in. Continue the interaction and I'll post the 'Opening of the Festival" tonight

(Still time for Mirthcard (Shaman?) to jump in)

Strangely enough we have no human PCs!


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 22, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Tiki (Druid), Lani (Sea-Ranger), Tu-Ru (Barbarian) and the Taipo (Bard) are all in. Continue the interaction and I'll post the 'Opening of the Festival" tonight
> 
> (Still time for Mirthcard (Shaman?) to jump in)
> 
> Strangely enough we have no human PCs! *




Does the bard have a name?  Lani didn't ask 'cause Lani would know . . .

Humans, bah! We elves (and half-elves) are much superior to humans.


----------



## wolff96 (Jul 22, 2003)

Is it too late to get in on this game?

I never seem to notice the interesting new game notices until it is too late, darn it.

If it isn't too late, I'd play a Tangata sorcerer.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 22, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Still time for Mirthcard (Shaman?) to jump in*




Thanks Tonguez! Sorry, I've been a little under the weather the last couple of days. I'll finish up my Shaman tonight somewhere between 9-11pm EST. Hope that's not too late for you.

Jay


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 22, 2003)

wolff96 said:
			
		

> *Is it too late to get in on this game?
> 
> I never seem to notice the interesting new game notices until it is too late, darn it.
> 
> If it isn't too late, I'd play a Tangata sorcerer. *




Your in (and lucky last - (for now))

PS if anyone else wants to play let me know (we still have the reserve list going but I think this makes us 6?)

and I'm still not too sure what the Bards name is yet...


----------



## wolff96 (Jul 23, 2003)

Wai-Tu-Mata Takanui
Tangata Sorcerer 3
Chaotic Good

Gender : Male
Age : 21
Height : 6'1"
Weight : 180lbs
Eyes : Dark Brown
Hair : Black, worn short and straight
Skin : Deep Tan

STR: 10
DEX: 14
CON: 12
INT: 12
WIS: 12
CHA: 16

BAB: +1

Obsidian-Tip Halfspear: +1 melee (1d6, 20/x3)
Javelins: +3 ranged (1d6, 20/x2)

FORT: +2
REF: +3
WILL: +4

AC: 13 (+2 Dex, +1 Coral Bracers of Armor)

Hits: 3d4+6 (+3 Con, +3 Toughness)

Skills (Ranks/Total)
Concentration: 6 / +7
Knowledge (Arcana): 6 / +7
Spellcraft: 6 / +7
Swim: 3 / +3

Feats:
Toughness
Point-Blank Shot
Precise Shot

Equipment: Obsidian-Tipped Halfspear, 10 Javelins, Waterskin, Coral Bracers 

SPELLS:

Save DC: 13 + Spell Level

Sorcerer Spells Per Day: 6/6

Sorcerer Spells Known: 5/3
0th:
Ray of Frost
Detect Magic 
Prestidigitation
Disrupt Undead
Light

1st:
Shield
Magic Missile
Charm Person

EDIT: Heh... Forgot the extra HP from Toughness.


----------



## wolff96 (Jul 23, 2003)

This is my first Play by Post and I'm glad to be here. 

Since his name is something of a mouthful, my character will be going by "Wai" for short.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 23, 2003)

wolff96 said:
			
		

> *This is my first Play by Post and I'm glad to be here.
> 
> Since his name is something of a mouthful, my character will be going by "Wai" for short. *




Welcome, welcome! I'm fairly new to PBP as well. It's fun!

Yeah, names are a bit here. Although I'm sure none of the PC's or NPC's would have trouble with them.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 23, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> *Yeah, names are a bit here. Although I'm sure none of the PC's or NPC's would have trouble with them.  *




Welcome wolff96 Wai-Tu-Mata Takanui glad to have you involved.

I love the innovation you had of making the  Bracers of Armour 'Coral'- brownie points to you

Yep the NPCs have absolutely no probs with the names - and btw my real name is 'Ngai-te-rangi' - so you see why your PC names are a breeze

*A note Literacy and Magic Items*. Hawaiki has no 'written language' instead relying on an extensive oral tradition of Chants, Incantations, Songs and Stories to convey knowledge. Those trained in various 'knowledge skills' (including all spellcasting classes) are reknown for their memories and their ability in poetry and oratory. This Oral Tradition is one reason why Speechmaking and Singing its such a key part of the Culture of Hawaiki

Nonetheless Hawaiki does have a few systems of non-oral symbolic communications including

1. _Tatoo, Carving, Weaving, Tapa and Paint motiff_ These
 usually carry meaning and act as mnemonic devices helping those skilled in the arts to remember stories and ritual chants. A famous specimen of Carved symbols is the Rongorongo Tablets of Rapanui.  _These Motiffs sometimes carry spell-like effects in which case they are considered 'Wonderous Items' (equivalent in function to Manuals/Tomes)_.






2. 'Knotted cords' are a rare system of communications understood by few even in Hawaiki. The Knots have special meanings and along with the various items woven into the cords (for instance red feathers, tufts of dog hair, leaves, pebbles etc) are able to record information and even spells. Knotted Cords are worn in the hair or ear and sometimes used to decorate finemats. _Knotted Spell Cords are equivalent to Scrolls and are activated when the knot is pulled undone (consuming/destroying the components) *Create Spell Cords* replaces the Create Scroll feat_


----------



## Mirth (Jul 23, 2003)

Okay, my character's finally finished (except for the background). I changed his name to Punga Punga Tani because we already had a character named Lani in the game and several other character's names started with the letter 'T'  I'm jumping over to the IC thread now.


----------



## wolff96 (Jul 23, 2003)

Two quick questions...

I drop by the message boards about twice a day during working hours (EST). So I don't want to post either too much or too little. Any suggestions on how often is "good"?

Second, do you want us to post backstories here, Tonguez?


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 23, 2003)

wolff96 said:
			
		

> *Two quick questions...
> 
> I drop by the message boards about twice a day during working hours (EST). So I don't want to post either too much or too little. Any suggestions on how often is "good"?
> 
> Second, do you want us to post backstories here, Tonguez? *




Okay please post Character Profiles at Rogues Gallery thread, including Stats, Background story as well as any NPCs you may have come up with. 

BTW the introductions you've all made in the IC thread are great, this ought to be lots of fun

Okay as to Times. I'm online most every night and sometimes during the day (its a great advantage working from home) so if you guys post at least daily things should progress. I also encourage you all to be imaginative and interact with the environment and each other as you see fit, as long as you don't kill anyone or change the environment too drastically its all good. 

Um EST, Central etc confuses me. GMT is much easier so: 

I'm in New Zealand at GMT +12 (I beleive EST is GMT -5 right) that means something like 17 hour difference between us

So its now 11pm Wed 23 July here which means that its 6am there (I think) - pretty much when I'm online you guys are probably just getting up or else fast asleep.

I'll probably consolidate what everyone rights and then post a response giiving information and options/hooks for your characters to pick up and develop. We only need to get down to microlevel posting for combat and other action stuff I suspect.

I'll post notes and DM rulings in this ooc thread throughout too...


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jul 23, 2003)

Indeed the Taipo bard does have a name..

Afa-ru-ru 

Think it reflects his nature in the sound of it.. i will have the character up 2nite, i cant find my SS book so im just working on the goblin part at the moment...

Sorry for the delay


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 23, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Okay, my character's finally finished (except for the background). I changed his name to Punga Punga Tani because we already had a character named Lani in the game and several other character's names started with the letter 'T'  I'm jumping over to the IC thread now. *




Very popular that letter T

anyway just wanted to ask which of the Beast Spirits you are most interested in - I hate to have a Dire Boar visit Punga Punga Tani when your more keen on a Shark or something...


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 23, 2003)

Raurth Snowfang said:
			
		

> *Indeed the Taipo bard does have a name..
> 
> Afa-ru-ru
> 
> ...




Good name Afa-ru-ru (means something like rumbling storm btw)

For Goblin Stats use this (from 3.5 SRD


> Goblin characters possess the following racial traits.
> 
> –2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, –2 Charisma.
> 
> ...


----------



## wolff96 (Jul 23, 2003)

Character Profile is up, along with a full analysis of Rangi Takanui (Wai's father) and thumbnail sketches of his grandmother and the two O'Punga hired hands.

Also mentioned but not statted is Tama Takanui, Wai's Great Grandmother and a rather potent sorcereress that he admires a great deal. She is deceased, most likely of old age.

Finally, I added a member to Chief Makea's family... a daughter named Ru-Hina. I did not stat her out. If adding people to the family of the chief -- even for a crush that doesn't even know about Wai -- is a problem, let me know and I'll edit it.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 24, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Very popular that letter T
> 
> anyway just wanted to ask which of the Beast Spirits you are most interested in - I hate to have a Dire Boar visit Punga Punga Tani when your more keen on a Shark or something... *




I just now realized that the half-orcs are called O'Pungas  Any suggestions for a name, Tonguez? 

As for the beast spirit, I must admit I'm intrigued by the VELOCIRAPTOR idea, but I'd be equally glad to let you run with it, too. I'm pretty flexible...

Jay


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 24, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As for the beast spirit, I must admit I'm intrigued by the VELOCIRAPTOR idea, but I'd be equally glad to let you run with it, too. I'm pretty flexible...
> 
> Jay *




Is this like an Animal companion? if so it is stated that there are no large animals on the islands.
In real live I study Shamanism and If this is a Totem it could be very powerful.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 24, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Is this like an Animal companion? If so, it is stated that there are no large animals on the islands. In real life I study Shamanism and if this is a Totem it could be very powerful. *




Hey Argent!

I'm intending to take Tonguez' alt.Paladin PrC later and this is what Tonguez posted about it back on the first page (I got the idea from his post) :



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Tanguru (alt.Paladin)
> Amongst the many atua of Hawaiki are the beast-spirits – Shark, Crocodile, Lizard, Wild Boar, Eagle, Nanakia (Velociraptor) – Spirits that hunger to devour the souls of mortals. The Tanguru are the chosen vessel of the beast-spirits, leaders in warfare the Tanguru agree to carry the beast-spirits into battle and in return the beasts imbues the Tanguru with a part of their power.*




I put the color & emphasis above for clarity's sake. Don't know anything about it beyond that. You'll have to ask Tonguez 

Jay


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 24, 2003)

Velociraptors IMC are medium-size Deinonychus (see MM) - irl Velociraptors were about the size of a dog (and 6 ft from nose to tail tip). I also subscribe to the Velociraptors were birds theory (so the Nanakia is covered in feathers)

Hows this?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 24, 2003)

Ladies and Gents! May I introduce to you.... Disco Dodo!


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 25, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I just now realized that the half-orcs are called O'Pungas  Any suggestions for a name, Tonguez?
> 
> Jay *




Puna Tani (Pool of Tears) could be an option (ie just drop the ng)

oh and this might be a less comical Nanakia


----------



## Mirth (Jul 25, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Puna Tani (Pool of Tears) could be an option...*




Thanks Tonguez! I like it and seems to fit the character very well. Have already changed the character sheet and the first character post 

Plus the Nanakia looks way cool  

Jay


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 30, 2003)

*As Promised*

Sharktooth Staff
Cost: 20pg 	Damage: 2D6	Crit: x3 	Weight: 10# 	Type: Slashing

if the weilder hits a small of medium sized opponent it does normal damage + can innitiate a grapple with out provoking an Aoo. while grappled the weilder may on his turn inflict damage to the grappled oppenentwithout making a further attack roll.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 12, 2003)

I will be away from the game for about 2 weeks from Dec 19 - Jan 5. I might show up sporadically during this time. 

Tailspinner


----------



## Mirth (Dec 13, 2003)

Have fun on vacation (I assume), Tailspinner!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 18, 2003)

Autopilot instructions for Tu-Ru: He will hit things. He will not talk much. He will hit things. He won't run from a fight. He will hit things. Did I mention that he would hit things?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm back.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 20, 2004)

Tu-Ru is leveled and updated.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 20, 2004)

Sorry for all my delays in posting. I've had a rough time at work recently and have been getting home later than I'd like. I'll try to post tonight.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 22, 2004)

Lani's new level (4):
HP +4 (to 24)
BAB +1 (to +4)
Fort +1 (to +4), Ref +1 (to +4)
Animal Empathy +1 (to +7)
Balance +2 (to +4)
Listen +1 (to +8)
Swim +1 (to +13)
Vaka +1 (to +7)
Spells: 1 (bonus) first-level per day, normal preparation Speak with Animals


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey! I'm still here. My eyes are starting to improve and while I can't be on every day like I was i intend to every other day. I'll update Tatiki asap.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 2, 2004)

I'll be out until June 8. Please auto pilot Tu-Ru until then.

Tailspinner


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 7, 2004)

Part of the reason why I haven't been on as much as I was earlier is that I've been having a lot of difficulties recently. Nothing too horrible, but a lot of different stresses pulling me all different directions. Something else came up this past week, so I haven't been able to get online and probably won't be able to for a while. However, I think now things at work are settling down, so I should be able to get on after work most days. However, _that_ won't start until Monday at the earliest. I can't promise anything, but I'll try to get caught up with this and back into things. Please pass this along to anyone who might need it. Thanks, and I'm really sorry. I'm kind of tempted to drop out of all of my games, so if you feel it's come to that, please do. Thanks and sorry again.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 23, 2004)

Okay, this obviously isn't working. I don't know what to do about it, but I need to drop the campaign.  I don't know if/when I'll be able to come back, so feel free to kill Lani if necessary. I'd love to return some time, but I can't promise anything and I hate stringing you along as I have been.


----------

